# Subdomains richtig anlegen



## sumsebum (22. Okt. 2007)

Hallo, 

ich hab ein kleines Problem mit dem Anlegen von Subdomains, wo mir hoffentlich jemand helfen kann, da ich im englischen Forum nicht weiterkomme.

(als Admin) 
Ich hab nun versucht über Co-Domains und über einen Klick auf die IP eine Subdomain anzulegen. Diese wurde auch angelegt. danach im zweiten Reiter in die Weiterleitung das Verzeichnis im Web.

Wenn ich nun die sub.domain.tld im Browser aufrufe, kommt immer www.domain.tld/angelegtes/ Verzeichnis. Was muss ich machen, damit nur die sub.domain.tld mit der jeweiligen Website erscheint?

(als Kunde funktioniert der Weg gleich garnicht).

Beste Grüße

Rene


----------



## Till (22. Okt. 2007)

1. lass das Forward feld leer
2. Füge die folgenden Zeilen in das apache direktiven Feld der Webseite ein:


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^sub.domain.tld [NC]
RewriteRule ^/(.*)$ /sub/$1 [L]
```



> (als Kunde funktioniert der Weg gleich garnicht).


Bie mir geht es auch als Kunde, Du musst nur die Max. Anzahl der Domains so hoch setzen, dass der Kunde eine neue Domain anlegen darf.


----------



## sumsebum (22. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> ```
> RewriteEngine on
> RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^sub.domain.tld [NC]
> RewriteRule ^/(.*)$ /sub/$1 [L]
> ```


Danke Till

jedoch muss ich jetzt nochmal doof nachfragen... sub.domain.tld muss ich durch meine Angaben ersetzen?

Und /sub/ ebenfalls durch meinen Ordner?


----------



## Till (22. Okt. 2007)

> sub.domain.tld muss ich durch meine Angaben ersetzen? Und /sub/ ebenfalls durch meinen Ordner?


Ja genau. Sorry, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## sumsebum (22. Okt. 2007)

Ok, 

da müsste ich es ja dann für jeden Kunden manuell machen..... 

Kann man das automatisieren?

Funktioniert dieser Thread

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10554&highlight=subdomain

MfG

Rene


----------



## Till (22. Okt. 2007)

Ich denke die Lösung aus dem Thread sollte funktionieren.


----------



## PierreR32 (30. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Ich denke die Lösung aus dem Thread sollte funktionieren.


hallo Till, 

ich hatte ja in dem Thread ja mal gefragt ob die Zeile ich gepostet habe die Richtige ist man ändern muss. 

Evtl. wäre es toll wenn man das ganze nochmal in Deutsch macht 

Andere Frage wäre was passiert wenn man das umstellt ? 

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von PierreR32:


> Andere Frage wäre was passiert wenn man das umstellt ?


Dann ändern sich alle Redirects dahingehend, so dass die Domain im Browser sich nicht mehr zur Hauptdommain des webs ändert.


----------



## PierreR32 (31. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von Till:


> Dann ändern sich alle Redirects dahingehend, so dass die Domain im Browser sich nicht mehr zur Hauptdommain des webs ändert.


ok das wäre gut nur ich weiss nicht welchen Teil ich da ändern muss 

Gruß
Pierre


----------

